# Look what i found growing in my tank...



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I randomly saw this growing in my tank. My guess is that my red tiger lotus is flowering. I'm not a 100% sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely a flower! Very Jealous!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

What kind of light have you got this guy under? What are your water parameters?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome! I only dreamed my lotus would flower!


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a 6700K and a actinic red bulb on my tanks. My pH should be about 6 and I don't check the other parameter anymore. I treat it more like a cherry tank and let things just happen.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Update on the lotus...


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a hypothesis as to how I accidently got my tiger lotus to flower. 

I think it is mainly due to the fact that I leave my lights on in my tank for about 12 hours a day. Sometimes a bit more than 12 hours. Usually plants don't flower unless they notice a change in the environment that indicates the best time of year to propagate. Usually plants are able to tell the difference between seasons based on either a change in temperature in the environment or a change in the length of day light. The longer day light hours signify summer has arrived and prime time to sexually reproduce. This is why I believe my lotus flower. By accident I tricked the lotus in thinking summer has finally arrived and in summer is when effective pollination could occur I guess. Here are my last few pictures I'll be posting of the flower after it has fully bloomed. Enjoy and I wish everyone else the best of luck in replicating my accidental success


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow....im gonna try that now!  NICE!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you my friend, are a lucky son of a cessna. That is a stunning centre piece for your tank. get LOTS of Photos... and send me the seeeds when it dies down


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Absolutely phenomenal! I am so jealous it's kinda sad. My lotus grows huge but never flowers. I gotta try your technique. Congrats!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW!!!!! That is a beautiful flower, congrtats. If I may ask.... what kind of substrate are you using?... any ferts? Thanks


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Egonsgirl said:


> WOW!!!!! That is a beautiful flower, congrtats. If I may ask.... what kind of substrate are you using?... any ferts? Thanks


I used a mixture of netlea plant soil and amazonia II. I don't really add fertilizers as this tank has shrimps in it. I only add iron once in a while when I top off my tank.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> you my friend, are a lucky son of a cessna. That is a stunning centre piece for your tank. get LOTS of Photos... and send me the seeeds when it dies down


lol.. i already have two much smaller red lotus plants that cloned off of this plant. I don't think I will be able to get any seeds from this flower because I need another flower's pollen to pollinate this flower. I have an idea as to how to overcome this but there's no guarantee it'll work.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> Absolutely phenomenal! I am so jealous it's kinda sad. My lotus grows huge but never flowers. I gotta try your technique. Congrats!


lol well please try it out and see if it works and if it does, spread the word


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Sujeev,
This is absolutely stunning!
Sorry I was in a rush today, but would love to hear what you're going to do with the brine...


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

teemee said:


> Hi Sujeev,
> This is absolutely stunning!
> Sorry I was in a rush today, but would love to hear what you're going to do with the brine...


I have a few other tanks and I think the cichlids in one of the tanks would definitely enjoy them. Thanks again for the hatchery


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

sujeev87 said:


> I have a few other tanks and I think the cichlids in one of the tanks would definitely enjoy them. Thanks again for the hatchery


nice picture and i see you are a redditor too!


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

GAT said:


> nice picture and i see you are a redditor too!


lol I hope I got some karma from you


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like a white water lily to me lol.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely stunning blossom, but I am very curious as to what alternate propagation method you were planning to try ?


----------

